# Fotoblur Magazine Digital Edition



## lanceusa (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey TPF!

Just wanted to let you guys/gals know we've made our first 2 issues of Fotoblur Magazine available for download.  Enjoy these awesome images!

Issues are available for download at Fotoblur - Photography Magazine

Issue 1 PDF (7.5MB)
Issue 2 PDF (6.5MB)

Enjoy!


----------

